# Die Betrüger unter den Verzaubern Was kann mann machen?



## Waldschurke (18. Mai 2009)

Vor kurzem mit meinem Twink brauchte ich eine relativ teure verzauberung auf die Waffe ich suchte den Verzauberer und fand in dann auch ich sprach in an lud in ein besprach alles und handelte in an dann auf einmal grp aufgelöst vz offline juhee dachte ich mein letztes geld auf dem main zusammengekratzt und jetzt kommt so ein volltrottel der mir meine mats klaut im ah wieder vertickt Na Toll nun denke ich mir bringt der GM was ???Hab eigentlich kein Bock wieder 3 stunden auf Ticket warten aber es muss numal sein und wie schreibt mann ae zusammen auf der CH tastatur G15?


----------



## Gutgore (18. Mai 2009)

gm macht da wenig was , probieren kann man das...anstatt den text hier zu verfassen hättest in der zeit auch ein gm ticket schreiben können .. Wie gesagt ich glaube kaum das der Gm da was macht , weil selber schuld...vorallem bei ner teuren vz nur gildenintern oder leute die man schon länger ingame kennt ,solche Leute gibt es immer. 

Und bzw schreibt doch einfach ae ...der gm ist auch nicht doof =)


----------



## Drydema (18. Mai 2009)

der gm wird dir deine mats wieder geben aber nur mats und kein gold außer du spielst auf einem rp realm da könnt es probleme geben da es als normale rp handlung aufgefasst werden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (18. Mai 2009)

> gm macht da wenig was , probieren kann man das...anstatt den text hier zu verfassen hättest in der zeit auch ein gm ticket schreiben können .. Wie gesagt ich glaube kaum das der Gm da was macht , weil selber schuld


Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn klar im Chat ausgemacht wurde, dass er die Mats für die Verzauberung benutzt und er dann diese Abmachung nicht einhält, werden 
ihm die Sachen wieder abgenommen und es kann unter Umständen auch eine Strafe (Verwarnung oder kurzer Bann) erfolgen, da dies unter Betrug fällt.

Zitat aus dem GM-Forum von Blizz:



> Wenn uns ein Betrugsfall via Ticket gemeldet wird, so muss der Betrüger mit einer Accountstrafe sowie der Entfernung der Gegenstände bzw. des Goldes rechnen, welche(s) er anderen Spielern abgenommen hat. Wenn der Betrüger eine klare Abmachung im Spiel getroffen hat, etwas zu bezahlen und dies dann nicht oder nicht in vollem Umfang tut, muss er damit rechnen, dass wir ihm das Gold bzw. die entsprechenden Materialien abziehen und dem Spieler zuweisen, mit dem die Abmachung getroffen wurde. Je nach Accountvergangenheit und Umstand des jeweiligen Falles kann sich eine Accountstrafe von 3 Stunden bis zu einem permanenten Ausschluss vom Spiel auswirken.
> 
> Weiteres dazu kannst du hier finden:
> 
> ...


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=3#3


----------



## Dexron (19. Mai 2009)

moin moin....

...ich selber bin auch verzauberer und finde es ehrlich gesagt unfair wenn eine dienstleistung so ausgenutzt wird. die sache mit nem GM besprechen wie oben schon beschrieben ist deine einzigste chance.

ich glaube es gibt keine wirkliche sicherheit, die relativ einfach umzusetzen wäre.... ausser absprechen dass die verzauberung auf nem pergament gemacht wird, beide loggen sich ins AH ein, er kauft die mats von dir, du dann die verzauberung, ..... nee glaube das wird echt kompliziert und wenn andere kurzfristig die mats davon wegkaufen ... es gibt keinen sicheren weg, leider musst du vertrauen, oder die verzauberung komplett im AH als solches kaufen, dann aber sicherlich nicht zu mats-preisen.

mfg


----------



## Theclis (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab zum Glück noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen bei solchen Absprachen gehabt, derjenige würde das auf unserem Server auch kein zweitesmal mehr machen. Mach einfach ein Ticket auf, meide aber Aussagen im allg. Channel wie "MisterX ist ein Betrüger", der Schuss könnte nach hinten losgehen.

Warte mit dem Ticket auch ein paar Minuten, DC's sind heutzutage nicht selten und kommen gern zu absolut unpassenden Gelegenheiten. In so einem Fall zwar unwahrscheinlich aber nicht unmöglich.

Betrüger gibt es in WoW genauso wie in Ebay, zum Glück sind sie aber weit in der Minderzahl und letztlich wird sich das für die auch nicht auszahlen.


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Da ich als Verzauberer ein bisschen Ahnung habe was wo rauskommt wenn man Items entzaubert, rechne ich IMMER nach, wenn ich
fuer einen meine Twinks etwas entzaubern lasse, selbst wenn es einer aus der Gilde ist, denn leider ist man nicht wirklich sicher
vor Leuten die angeben kein TG zu wollen, sich stattdessen aber einen Teil der Mats nehmen.


----------



## Dexron (27. Juli 2009)

anachron101 schrieb:


> Da ich als Verzauberer ein bisschen Ahnung habe was wo rauskommt wenn man Items entzaubert, rechne ich IMMER nach, wenn ich
> fuer einen meine Twinks etwas entzaubern lasse, selbst wenn es einer aus der Gilde ist, denn leider ist man nicht wirklich sicher
> vor Leuten die angeben kein TG zu wollen, sich stattdessen aber einen Teil der Mats nehmen.




ähm.... beim entzaubern können aber wahlweise unterschiedliche mengen entstehen (schleierstaub z.b.)
wenn du nicht gerade neben ihm stehst und in gruppe bist, wirst du es nie erfahren wieviel mats da gerade heraus gekommen sind.

auf der anderen seite hab ich es nicht nötig mir fremde mats einzuheimsen, zumal ich für gildenfremde leute eh nix entzaubere.
gildenintern werden mir die mats zu geschickt oder in ein gesondertes bankfach gelegt und die mats stehen dann nach kurzer zeit auch wieder der gilde zu.


----------



## Kampftrinker2909 (28. Juli 2009)

noch besser sind die vz die im handelschannel sagen hier vz, du läuft los weil du ja ne vz brauchst , handels ihn an gibst die mats ab und sagst ihm welche vz du haben willst , dann kommt ein whisper mit 100 g tg oder ich vz es nicht und behalte die mats , hab es selber erlebet die mats waren ca 200 g wert is echt assi sowas..

drecks betrüger pack


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2009)

Tja selbst Schuld wenn man es nicht vorher abklärt. Wenn er dann dennoch schreibt das er mehr will als vorher ausgemacht wurde, kann man immer noch den GM kontakten, da er geschriebenes nachvollziehen kann und dann auch entsprechend handeln. Das ist aus meiner Gilde auch mal jemanden passiert. Er hat die Mats wiederbekommen und der VZ bekam eine 3-Tage Sperre.


----------



## anachron101 (29. Juli 2009)

@Dexron: Es gibt aber bestimmte Dinge die rauskommen muessen (und Mengen)
@Kampftrinker: Auf der Strasse wuerdest du auch keinem einfach Geld geben weil er dir eine Dienstleistung verspricht

Bei richtigen Betruegern: GM einschalten.


----------



## Fhebral (4. September 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem Twink verzauberer und habe alle Rezpte ausser die aus Ulduar =)  

Ich ertrinke schier an mats weil ich Zwei Freunde habe für die ich mitverzaubere und die mir dafür alle Greenies oder nicht gebrauchte blues lassen, sowie die Splitter und Kristalle die sie in Instanzen gewinnen. Dafür kriegen sie alle ihre Verzauberungen und wir fahren dabei eigtl alle gut.  Kristalle hole ich mir vorwiegend über Naxx 25 randomraids die ich aufmache. Verzaubern für Fremde tue ich sehr selten, verdiene da zwar nix mit ist aber auch nurn Twink *g* Hab nur zum skillen immer wieder angeboten. Seh ich grad was von "Verz gesucht" dann freilich meldich mich. TG zwischen 10 und 50 gold krieg ich als =)


----------



## Tifuz (4. September 2009)

Fhebral schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Twink verzauberer und habe alle Rezpte ausser die aus Ulduar =)
> 
> Ich ertrinke schier an mats weil ich Zwei Freunde habe für die ich mitverzaubere und die mir dafür alle Greenies oder nicht gebrauchte blues lassen, sowie die Splitter und Kristalle die sie in Instanzen gewinnen. Dafür kriegen sie alle ihre Verzauberungen und wir fahren dabei eigtl alle gut.  Kristalle hole ich mir vorwiegend über Naxx 25 randomraids die ich aufmache. Verzaubern für Fremde tue ich sehr selten, verdiene da zwar nix mit ist aber auch nurn Twink *g* Hab nur zum skillen immer wieder angeboten. Seh ich grad was von "Verz gesucht" dann freilich meldich mich. TG zwischen 10 und 50 gold krieg ich als =)



Das ist ja sehr schoen, allerdings hat das garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun.
BTT: GM einschalten bringt definitiv was, genauso wie bei Gildenbankraub, etc. Etwas Geduld und vorallem Nett sollte man zum GM schon sein.


----------

